# 2020 Socially distanced cemetery



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Here are a few pictures from my socially distanced 2020 cemetery display. The main attraction was the Atmosfear Skeleton band projected onto the garage door and playing their tune. The lighting of the cemetery was done following the skull and bone method. Two lights cross-light the grave yard and yellow accent lights were used to light the pine trees behind the house.










To hide the projector and provide a spot to hold treat bags for no-contact pickup, a box was constructed to look somewhat like an above ground tomb and placed in the middle of the driveway. There was a hidden shelf below the top where the projector sat. The top had an animated talking stature triggered by remote control and was decorated with gauze cloth and various spooky items.



















Burlap cloth on the ground looks a lot like the soil on a freshly covered grave. This is also a good overall view of the scene that emphasizes the lighting. A few LED lanterns accent the graves. The lights on the pine trees in the back yard are meant to provide depth and height to the scene.










There are a few more pictures in the photo album: https://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1990

Internet Archive link to the Skull and Bone Lighting method:
https://web.archive.org/web/20060220102047/http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the blue lighting, and you can’t beat having an AtmosFX video to add to the festivities, particularly when you have a big garage door to project onto.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well done


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks awesome! Great idea to hide the projector. What kind of projector are you using? It looks so bright and sharp.


----------



## Pablo Bones (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice work. I really like the idea of the lighting on the backyard trees for depth.


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the good feedback. I really liked how the lighting turned out. The method really works and proved that less is more when it comes to the number of lights. The only issue I would take with the instructions given was the suggestion that two 100w blue flood lights are enough for the two primary lights. I tried two blue LED 100w equivalent floods and they completely lacked enough punch to light the whole scene. I ended up using a 575w ETC S4 stage light with dark blue gel and a cheap LED PAR light set to blue as the primary lights. I used one blue LED flood in the porch can light and one to light the 3 tombstones set back from the main group. 2ea Yellow 100w LED equivalent flood lights worked as a good contrast to the green pine needles to light up the trees in back (it looked much better in real life).


For the projector, I used an old Christie LWU505 (5000 lumen) projector that I bought off ebay for a couple hundred. It works well for back yard movies too. I normally like to do something on the scary side, but since 2020 was scary enough, the Skeleton band was a fun substitute.


----------



## WickedWino (Sep 3, 2013)

Lovely cemetery set up! The blue wash with pops of yellow from the lanterns is one of my favorite plays with colored lighting. Well done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, we enjoy using the AtmosFX projections too.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg! That's awesome! I love the blue lighting!  

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Ive been going back and forth between blue and green and I think yours cleared it up for me. Blue it is!


----------

